# renewing work permit



## waterford viking (Jul 20, 2009)

Please forgive me if this has been asked before...our family arrived in alberta last november and we were given a 1 yr work permit...o h is electrician and had job offer plus lmo. we wish to do 2 things, firstly renew our permit online and apply for p r through the ainp. Any help would be appreciated on how to move forward with this. I know lots of people flagpole and yet we were advised not to do this in order to renew our work permit as a work colleague had issues at the canadian border which meant a very long delay and looked like he was'nt going to be allowed back into the country. Of course we do not wish to encounter this and as a result want to apply online for our renewal of work permit and then proceeding with our p r. Many thanks in advance everyone...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

To "renew" your TWP your employer must have a valid LMO running to at least the end of the new visa. Otherwise your One year TWP will expire and you will need to leave the country. There is no reason to flagpole without the new LMO and offer of employment. To Best of My Knowledge you cannot apply for renewal online. You must go through the full process.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Guide 5553 - Applying to Change Conditions or Extend Your Stay in Canada - Worker


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

If you need to get a new LMO, you should get your employer onto it now. 

Also do you know how long the AINP process takes? If you could get nomination before November you wouldn't need the LMO fro your new TWP (however relying on Govt to come through on time is never the best idea).

Also, going for a period without a valid TWP is not fun especially if you have to renew your driving license. Although you may be on "implied status" while you are waiting for the new permit and can work as normal. the driving license folks won't renew without seeing the permit.


----------



## waterford viking (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies. O H employer has valid lmo running and he has continuing employment there. I am not certain but think its about 6 weeks before nomination for ainp....so assume if we were nominated we could get a type of bridging visa? therefore no need to renew the work permit? thanks again guys.


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

*alberta*

Hi 
Sorry for the interruption but could you tell me what all the letters mean ie. Lmo and others? My husband has applied for an AIT in Alberta ie. Trade recognized cert journey man. And don't you have to be working full time for 12 months to apply for PR. I do know what PR and AIT are but don't know others thanks.


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

*attension of waterford viking*

Meant to ask where in Alberta did you move and how do you find Alberta. My family is hoping to move there. 
Thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

shinny said:


> Hi
> Sorry for the interruption but could you tell me what all the letters mean ie. Lmo and others? My husband has applied for an AIT in Alberta ie. Trade recognized cert journey man. And don't you have to be working full time for 12 months to apply for PR. I do know what PR and AIT are but don't know others thanks.


LMO, Labour Market Option
TWP, Temporary Work Permit
AINP, Alberta Immigrant Nominee Program
CEC, Canada Experience Class
CIC, Citizenship and Immigration Canada

Any others?


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

*liam( at) large*

Thanks for that liam(at) large.


----------



## waterford viking (Jul 20, 2009)

shinny said:


> Meant to ask where in Alberta did you move and how do you find Alberta. My family is hoping to move there.
> Thanks


hi we are living north of calgary in red deer....about 90 minute drive. It's nice here..people are like people anywhere i guess. weather is awful at the moment, it's like an irish summer. plenty of work about. good schools for the kids. you need to go to calgary or edmonton for bigger shopping malls though. all in all it's grand. winter can be very cold but if you dress appropriately you will be ok.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

waterford viking said:


> Thank you all for the replies. O H employer has valid lmo running and he has continuing employment there. I am not certain but think its about 6 weeks before nomination for ainp....so assume if we were nominated we could get a type of bridging visa? therefore no need to renew the work permit? thanks again guys.


With provincial nomination, the nomination program provides a letter to go with the TWP application negating the need for a LMO (this was the case with my SINP nomination).


----------



## shinny (Feb 1, 2011)

*red deer*

Hi thanks for your reply. Red deer is where we are hoping to go to just waiting for husband to get his AIT hope to be there in October or maybe earlier we have to see. So the schools are good? We are in Australia at the moment but Canada is closer to home and family. Wow weather not good it will have some getting use to as its cold here for us in the evening 14 odd degrees and then mid 20's during the day. Do you find cost of living the same as Ireland or a bit cheaper? 
Sorry for questions had put up a few questions about red deer but only got a one response so its good that there is someone there who can tell me a few things.
Thanks again


----------

